# Synchroniser iTunes Mac et iTunes PC



## Deleted member 47804 (18 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

Ayant nouvellement introduit des PC dans mon utilisation quotidienne, je me retrouve confronté au problème de la synchronisation. Si j'ai résolu le soucis de transfert de musique par l'utilisation d'un disque dur externe double partitionné Mac et PC sur lequel je copie en double ma musique, j'aimerai trouver un moyen de faire en sorte que mes listes de lecture et tout le reste reste les mêmes autant sur Mac et Windows... y'a t'il un logiciel externe permettant de le faire? Une sorte de moyen de synchroniser ensemble les musiques de son Mac, de son PC et de son iPod..

Merci d'avance


----------



## o0mars0o (18 Juillet 2009)

as tu esseyer de syncroniser tes musiques de ton mac avec itunes puis apres syncroniser les musique de ton pc via itunes aussi sans faire qui recopie tout tes musique ou qui les recopie dans la bibliotheque de itunes anyway tant que tu pert pas tes toune tu devrais pouvoir le mieux cest detre en mode manuelle pour ne pas perdre les toune deja dans le ipod .


----------

